# Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co



## CKlein (1. November 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir jetzt ordentliches Karpfen tackle zugelegt habe, fehlt mit nun ein Rod Pod zu meinem Glück. :m

Beim surfen im Internet bin ich auf die Pods von Filip gestoßen. Besonders das 4-er Rod Pod hat es mir angetan (www.rodpod.de).  

Kann mir jemand was über dieses Pod sagen oder generell was über die Pods von Filip? #c

Bei dem Preis will ich nämlich kein Risiko eingehen. Leider konnte ich mir das Pod noch nicht in natura ansehen. Kenne niemanden der das benutzt. 

Oder ist es vielleicht doch besser auf die handelsüblichen a la Sky Pod oder Grand Snyper zurück zu greifen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Es kommt bald ein neues Pod von Fox raus. Soll eine Mischung aus dem Cygnet Multi Pod und dem Fox Sky Pod werden. Ich lasse mich da mal überraschen, denn ich such auch ein neues Pod


----------



## CKlein (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Es kommt bald ein neues Pod von Fox raus. Soll eine Mischung aus dem Cygnet Multi Pod und dem Fox Sky Pod werden. Ich lasse mich da mal überraschen, denn ich such auch ein neues Pod



Bei Angelgeräte Wilkerling gibt es schon ein paar Fotos. Der voraussichtliche Liefertermin ist aber erst Januar 2009. Weiß nicht, ob ich solange warten will. Außerdem überzeugt mich die Qualität von Fox bei den Pods nicht 100%ig. Bei ca. 280 € für nen Sky Pod, müsste man mehr Qualität erwarten können.


----------



## gringo92 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Es kommt bald ein neues Pod von Fox raus. Soll eine Mischung aus dem Cygnet Multi Pod und dem Fox Sky Pod werden. Ich lasse mich da mal überraschen, denn ich such auch ein neues Pod





meinst du das "eclipse"pod ?

ist bei wilkerling gar nicht soo teuer .


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

CKlein@ Ich habe die Pods  Von Filips schon live auf Messen und am Wasser gesehn, und ich muss sagen Top Verarbeitung. Eben Handarbeit da ist nix mit plastik u.s.w . NUr zu empfehlen geh doch mal auf messen und überzeug dich selber.  zum Tehma Fox  ich halte von den Pods überhaubt nichts viel zu täuer und unstabil ist meine ansicht.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

So hier mal ein Bild von dem filips Pod von Meinem kumpel als 3 Bein


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Bei den filips Pods  ist alles aus Alu oder Stahl  und Pulverbeschitet Und 1a Qualität Leider auch etwas Täurer aber dafür stimmt die Verarbeitung .Ich persönliche fische das Cygnet Pod seit 6 jahren und bin zufrieden, aber das nächste Pod wird ein filips sein da einfach die Pods sehr  Stabil sind.


----------



## CKlein (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*



gringo92 schrieb:


> meinst du das "eclipse"pod ?
> 
> ist bei wilkerling gar nicht soo teuer .



Ne, das Fox Ranger. Kostet ca. 300 Mücken. Aber ich tendiere im Moment eher zum Filips Pod.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

http://www.rodpod.de/_shop/popup_image.php?pID=33. Das Pod sollte eigentlich alles deken  sieht echt Hammers aus denke das wird bei mir  das nächste sein


----------



## Karpfencrack (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Eclips:http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....pods-neuheit-2009-p-16165&cName=rod-pods-c-28


Ranger:http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....kits-neuheit-2009-p-16162&cName=rod-pods-c-28


sehn nicht schlecht aus aber bei 300 mücken würd ich mir ein filips pod holn


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Was mich an Fox Stört oder algemein an den meisten Pods sind immer dieses Kunstoff Teile und dann auch noch diesen hohen Preise. Das nächste Pod wird eins sein von Filips oder einem anderen Hersteller wo baut, wen sie auch teurer sind  da ist dann eben kein kunstoff mehr dran an den verbindungen. oder wie seht ihr das? oder bin ich da der einzige mit dieser Meinung. Beckomme nacher noch ein Parr Bilder von dem Filps Pod


----------



## crash (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

ja mit den kunststoffteilen hast du wohl recht, was mich an den Filips pods interessiert ist diese bootshalterung, find i ne klasse lösung, genau sowas habe i gesucht. könntest du bitte die bilder rein stelln, wenn sie hast?


----------



## gringo92 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Was mich an Fox Stört oder algemein an den meisten Pods sind immer dieses Kunstoff Teile und dann auch noch diesen hohen Preise. Das nächste Pod wird eins sein von Filips oder einem anderen Hersteller wo baut, wen sie auch teurer sind  da ist dann eben kein kunstoff mehr dran an den verbindungen. oder wie seht ihr das? oder bin ich da der einzige mit dieser Meinung. Beckomme nacher noch ein Parr Bilder von dem Filps Pod




die amiaud pods und das fischcon sind auch super pods ... wenn da nicht der preis wäre.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

crash@ beckomm nur welche vom 3 bein
gringo92@ Gute Pods sind eben teuer  Lieber bissl mehr aus geben wie  2 mal kaufen


----------



## Merlinrs (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

die Filips Pod sehen alle irgendwie hässlich aus. Was stört euch den an den Kunststoff. 
Das ist doch heute schon so hochwertig das es ewig hält. Selbst mein Wagenheber ist aus 
Plaste und hält auch sogar 1,4 Tonnen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Finde kunstoff verbindungen immer unstabieler z.b wird es mit der Zeit brüchig, Metall/Alu Ist Stabieler und hat den Vorteil das es noch mehr Gewicht hat. Aber das ist ansichts sache  Das nächste ist eben eins Ohne  Kunstoff.


----------



## CKlein (2. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> die Filips Pod sehen alle irgendwie hässlich aus. Was stört euch den an den Kunststoff.
> Das ist doch heute schon so hochwertig das es ewig hält. Selbst mein Wagenheber ist aus
> Plaste und hält auch sogar 1,4 Tonnen.



Wieso? Das Bild was der Ronny vom Filips Pod gepostet hat sieht doch klasse aus.


----------



## Doc Plato (2. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> die Filips Pod sehen alle irgendwie hässlich aus. Was stört euch den an den Kunststoff.
> Das ist doch heute schon so hochwertig das es ewig hält. Selbst mein Wagenheber ist aus
> Plaste und hält auch sogar 1,4 Tonnen.




Die Pod`s sind allererste Sahne und Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Spector (2. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

bei mir ist in gut 9 Jahren Foxpods(erst Quattro dann Sky)
noch kein Plastikteil kaputt gegangen.....auch keiner meiner Bekannten(mit Foxpod) hatte einen ähnlichen Schaden...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Spector@  wen ich mir die Preises anschaue  dan kaufe ich mir doch lieber ein Pod wo masiv ist.Das   Fox Sky z.b ist mir mit ausgefahren beinen sehr unstabiel ich selberfische das  Cygnet Pod auch schon Lange und ich merke so langsam das die Kunstoff Teile Langsam durch Sonne u.s.w  risse beckommen. Das nächste für mich wird ein handgebautes, jeder hat eine gewisse Vorstellung und das zeug auf dem Markt was Angeboten wird ist mir einfach zu teuer , wen es noch nicht mal Masives Material Verwenden wird.


----------



## Hanno (2. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Ich habe aber gelesen, dass Fox jetzt einen "Metallkern" in ihren Plastikteilen verbaut.... Stimmt das?|kopfkrat
Hanno


----------



## zrako (2. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

*für das gleiche geld bekommste das* *Carp Sounder Mustang RPI 120 / Edelstahl mit 5-fach Buzzer Bar*


----------



## Fellisch (3. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Ich glaube ich werde mir das Fox Ranger Pod zum anfang der Jahres holen sieht echt top aus.


----------



## Hanno (3. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Das Ranger Pod sieht ziemlich gleich aus, wie das Cygnet Skyscraper multi Pod, findste nicht?


----------



## bennie (3. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

minimal


----------



## Max1994 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Meint ihr das Ranger Pod wird besser als das Sky Pod?
Das Sky Pod kostete neu 425 Euro ,das Ranger Pod jetzt nur 300 der Preis wird also auch beim Ranger Pod noch fallen.


----------



## crossfire (4. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Max für 400 bekommst fast 2 neue Sky´s.
Dass Sky kostet so 260-300 ,hat also fast den gleichen Preis wie das Ranger.Ob das genau so gut oder besser ist bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## CarpMetty (4. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Moin Stephan!#h
Ich glaub er meinte, es kostste 400€ als es neu auf`n Markt gekommen war!


----------



## crossfire (4. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

aso danke metty dachte schon das er schon lange net merh im Internt gesurft hat.|supergri

Dann gibt es ja 3 (sehr ähnliche oder gleiche) Versionen vom Multipod|rolleyes

1.Original Cygnet Multipod
2.Muller Tackel 
3.Fox Ranger


----------



## Spector (4. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

ich wäre auch vorsichtig......auch bei Fox ging die Qualität in den letzten 2-3 Jahren stetig bergab(vor allen bei den Taschen).....schau dir das Rangerpod erstmal live an.....300€ sind ne menge Geld......vielleicht solltest Du lieber versuchen eins der letzten Skypods zu einem guten Preis zu bekommen....die sollten dann eigentlich billiger werden...ausgereift ist das Skypod auf jeden Fall.....genau wie das Snyper oder Multipod von Cygnet.....ich werde mir auf jeden fall das kleine Fox dreibein mal anschauen....das könnte was für meine 4 Stunden Sessions sein.....des kann ich dann fertig aufgebaut in den Kofferraum stellen.....


----------



## Fellisch (4. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Ja bei uns kann ich das wenn ich Mängel hab umtauschen#6


----------



## Spector (4. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

du weist aber schon das Fox alle Reklamationen nach England geschickt haben will??  und das dauert erfahrungsgemäß ne ganze weile


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Jungs deswegen made in Germany Kaufen:m

Ne Spass bei seite  das was ich gesehn und gehört hab über die filips Pods  muss ich sagen Top teile. Einfach masiv, Top standfestig keit u.s.w Für den Preis würde ich mir nicht mehr das cygnet hollen. Kann dir ja mein Pod verkaufen dann holl ich mir das filips:m


----------



## CarpMetty (4. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*



Spector schrieb:


> du weist aber schon das Fox alle Reklamationen nach England geschickt haben will??  und das dauert erfahrungsgemäß ne ganze weile


Moin!
Also mir ist letztens mein MK II Swinger kaputt gegangen, mußte nur warten, bis der Fox Vertreter wieder bei meinen Händler vorbeikam. Der hat direkt gesagt, die sollen mir einen neuen geben. Hat keine Woche gedauert.


----------



## Spector (4. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

ist aber ein unterschied ob es um ein 25€ Swinger oder um ein 300€ Rodpod geht....mein Angelkumpel hat 3 Monate auf einen RX bissanzeiger gewartet


----------



## CarpMetty (4. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Schon klar, aber du hast geschrieben, alle. 
Da bin ich ganz genau|supergri|supergri


----------



## Spector (4. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

#6|uhoh::q#h

ps:  bei Cipro.de in der Börse wird grad ein Cygner Multipod für 180€ angeboten


----------



## Fellisch (5. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Also mir ist letztens mein MK II Swinger kaputt gegangen, mußte nur warten, bis der Fox Vertreter wieder bei meinen Händler vorbeikam. Der hat direkt gesagt, die sollen mir einen neuen geben. Hat keine Woche gedauert.


 
Bei uns dauert das auch nicht lange


----------



## Fischkopf1987 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Ronnywalter@
Also dein wunsch rod pod gefällt mir auch. 
Weisst du ob die Banksticksbefestigungen alu massiv sind oder plastik?
Ich nehm an du hast ihn schon live betrachtet.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Fischkopf1987@ auf der messe war alles masiv also nix aus kunstoff/Plasick  echt geile teile


----------



## crossfire (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

ronny auf welcher Messe ? ,wenn Bonn wäre das geil


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Die war in Hessen weisl leider nimmer wo


----------



## CKlein (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

So ... habe mal den Filip wegen des Pods angemailt. Mal sehen, ob Rutenauflagen und Tasche inklusive sind oder nicht. Falls nicht (was ich befürchte), ist man schnell bei 380 €#t, was hart an der Grenze ist. 

Das Pod gefällt mir echt gut |rolleyes, allerdings ist es dann ca. 100 € teuer als das Sky.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Würde mich auch interesieren,Veleicht schikt er dir ja nen Katalog  an dem hätte ich auch interese


----------



## Hanno (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Ich hab ihm vor einiger Zeit auch eine Mail bezüglich eines Pods geschickt, mittlerweile ist über einen Monat Zeit verstrichen und ich hab immer noch keine Antwort....:r
Und sowas nennt sich dann guter service...|krach:
Auf sowas hab ich jedenfalls keinen Bock mehr, und anrufen werde ich da auch nicht, hab mich eh jetzt anders entschieden, wollte auch erst eins seiner Pods kaufen...


----------



## karpfenjäger (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

wenn man bissle conection hat bekommt man das pod mit tasche u.s.w.für 300 ronny hast interesse


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

eigentlich scho


----------



## CKlein (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*



karpfenjäger schrieb:


> wenn man bissle conection hat bekommt man das pod mit tasche u.s.w.für 300 ronny hast interesse



Wie soll das funktionieren? |kopfkrat Der Preis des 4er Pods liegt bei 320 € (wahrscheinlich ohne Extras). Kannste was arrangieren? :z


----------



## CKlein (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*



Hanno schrieb:


> Ich hab ihm vor einiger Zeit auch eine Mail bezüglich eines Pods geschickt, mittlerweile ist über einen Monat Zeit verstrichen und ich hab immer noch keine Antwort....:r
> Und sowas nennt sich dann guter service...|krach:
> Auf sowas hab ich jedenfalls keinen Bock mehr, und anrufen werde ich da auch nicht, hab mich eh jetzt anders entschieden, wollte auch erst eins seiner Pods kaufen...



Für welches Pod haste dich denn entschieden?


----------



## crossfire (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Wenn ich fragen zu den Pods hatte wurde dei immer schnell von Flips benantwortet länger als 2 Tage hats nie gedauert.


----------



## karpfenjäger (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

sagt mir mal welches pod und welche extras tasche u.s.w.ihr vom filip wollt dann lass ich mal meine connection spielen 
bitte per pn


----------



## Hanno (6. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

@CKlein: Ich nehm jetzt ein Fishcon Alu Black!
Ich find sie insgesamt schöner als die von Filips und außerdem hab ich auch von denen NIE etwas negatives gehört, nur positives... 

@stephanbaum: Bei mir war es aber anders, ich habe ihn gefragt, welches Pod bei meiner Situation, welche ich genauestens geschildert habe, am besten wäre und habe nach ca. anderthalb Monaten keine Antwort bekommen...|gr:


----------



## Dani 1990 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Hi,
also an dem 4er Pod wäre ich auch sehr interessiert.

Nur leider ist der Preis von 320€ echt ein bisschen hoch.
Wenn man es noch aufstellen will braucht man noch 2 lange Beine, also nochmal 30€ mehr. Die Tasche kostet auch nochmal 30€ und dann ist man schon bei 380.

Für 300 würd ich alles nehmen, das ist aber schon meine absolute Schmerzgrenze^^

Für das Carpsounder Mustang hab ich 250 mit Tasche und Buzzers gezahlt, das war aber gebraucht. 
Mir ist es aber nicht flexibel genug, da die Beine kurz sind und sich auch nicht weit ausziehen lassen. Deswegen verkauf ich es vielleicht auch wieder und leg mir ein anderes zu. Die Filips Pods sind schon sehr Flexibel.

mfg, Dani


----------



## Waldemar2499 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Ronnywalter@ also dein wunschpod gefält mir auch. Werd mir warscheinlich das Ding holen.
Wenn die Quali so super ist.


----------



## kristoferson (13. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

hallo   ich habe  gekauft  3er sky pod ,   preis ist 299 mit tasche und extra 2 lange  Beine  nach kurze dyskusion weil ist carp messe in Bonn habe ich preis von messe   gekricht    also 270    wo ????
Fischerman s Partner Angler -Fachmarkt    Ackerstrasse92-94 Köln
  ich meine für mich wird optimal weil iche gehe oft am Rhein   
                                                   mfg Kristof


----------



## CKlein (13. November 2008)

*AW: Filips Rod Pod vs Sky Pod & co*

Hat einer von euch ein paar nette Bilder von dem Filips (4er) Pod? Die paar Bilder auf der Homepage finde ich ein bisschen wenig.


----------

